# Abdominal Rectus Hematoma



## Miller913 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just want to double check on this diagnosis.
My physician documented Abdominal rectus hematoma, they do not state there was a trauma/injury. So because of this I am thinking 729.92. Any input would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## koatsj (Jul 29, 2013)

I would bill out 729.92.


----------



## Elgee (Jul 29, 2013)

I am a student, so please bear with me.

The diagnosis is abdominal rectus (muscle) hematoma.  In the alpha index under hematoma > abdomen (wall) you are directed to Contusion, abdomen.   

Under Contusion > abdomen, abdominal (muscle) (wall) 922.2.  

Isn't that exactly what you have?

I don't understand why you would code this to a non-traumatic hematoma of soft tissue.


----------



## Miller913 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks!

I would code it under non-traumatic hematoma because the documentation & the patient states that there was no injury or trauma to that area. I can see that it is confusing! It took me a bit to figure it out. Good Luck to you!


----------



## koatsj (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree with MMiller913. You stated there was no trauma indicated so you would not bill out 922.2. To me, 922.2 is abdominal wall and not muscle so that would make me want to look in the index under hematoma, muscle, and then it states either traumatic or nontraumatic which directs you to 729.92. Good luck. It gets tricky sometimes


----------

